# Can someone help me with my dosing schedule please..



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I figured it out.. 
I had to covert from tsp to grams since this calculator would not let me put in the / for 1/8th and stuff
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...fertilator.php

1.3 grams = 1/4 tps - KNO3
0.35 grams = 1/16 tsp - KH2PO4
0.53 grams = 1/8 tsp - CSM+B
0.40 grams = 1/16 tsp - K2SO4

This will give my tank:
KNO3 Nitrate = 7.25
PO4 Phosphate = 2.25
K Potassium = 7.15
MG Magnesium = 0.07
Fe Iron = 0.32

This is what my water will contain after dosing all of these fertilizers in one day? Should I just dose everything every 2 days to keep the correct nutrient levels?? How long do each of these chemicals ppm stay in the water?

Now I'm confused about reading this compared to what I got when doing my own calculations..
20-40 Gallon Aquariums 
+/- ¼ tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

What about adding a Iron Chelate 10% dose? 1/16 tsp every day?
I don't see it on the Conversion chart... Should I lower my CSM+B dose to 1/16?

Example Dosing Regime for 29 Gallon: 
Note: K2SO4 is not required for dosing unless you need the extra Potassium (K). This K is found in KN03 and KH2P04. Dosing these two according to above will yield sufficient K levels. Therefore, one will be fine dosing only KN03 and KH2P04, and Plantex. If one needs to increase their K levels with K2S04, add the same measured amount as KH2P04. For example, if one is dosing 1/2 tsp of KH2P04, then dose 1/2 tsp of K2S04. In true regards to EI, added excess K is not detrimental in any event.

I have to dose all to get my target ranges according to the calculator I used,
so why does one say i will have enough Potassium without adding the K2SO4
???

Sorry for all the questions. If you are sitting at your computer with nothing to do, here something you can do if you wanna help me

I'm using the Dry fertilizers from Aquariumfertilizers.com

I have:

Plantex CSM+b
Iron Chelate 10%
Potassium Sulfate
Potassium Nitrate
Mano Potassium Phosphate

29 gallon tank
3.3 watts per gallon, 9 hours per day.
Pressurized Co2

This many plants:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Just use the decimal equivalents like 1/2 = 0.5, 1/3 = 0.333, 1/4 = 0.25, 1/8" = 0.125, 1/16 = 0.0625, 1/32 = 0.03125, 1/64 = 0.012625 and so forth.

*Dosing Chelated Iron*
* Mix 35 grams of powder with 2 cups (473 ml of water).
* 1 ml of this solution will raise the iron level in 10 gallons of water by 0.2 ppm.
* Suggested range for iron is 0.1-0.5 ppm.

Typical Dosing for a 29g. This plan may work fine for you. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html









I use this newer version of EI that uses a GH Booster and it doesn't have K2SO4 because the K is in the GH Booster. I use Seachem's Equilibrium. But, I've found that I still have to add a small dose of K2SO4 midweek or some of my plants get pinholes.
http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html
(this one is like the one above, but it adds extra Fe) http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/water-parameters/21944-_dosing-regimes_.html

I hope this helps you, Jag1980.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

> I have to dose all to get my target ranges according to the calculator I used,
> so why does one say i will have enough Potassium without adding the K2SO4
> ???


I suspect you aren't adding the K from KNO3 (your Nitrogen dose adds about 5ppm K) and KH2PO4. These are a little less than 40% and 30% K by mass, respectively.

Nice tank!


----------

